# On sale for $5.63.... S&W knife



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Made in China, but I have had good luck with the Chinese S&W knives.

At a tick over $5, I am thinking of maybe a half dozen for various kits

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-S...ed-Blade-Hunting-Tactical-Sheath/151079033417


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Hmmm. 
I was a little reluctant when I see it also ships from China.
I also think S&W puts their name on too many items of varying quality.

I saw this knife by the same seller. It's a CRKT for $6.57
I honestly trust the CRKT brand more than S&W.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Outdoor-Portable-Survival-Knife-Fixed-Blade-Hunting-Tactical-Sheath-Gift-Knife/161174835739


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Smith & Wesson knives are very popular giveaways when you purchase law-enforcement equipment or S&W guns. I probably have a dozen or so in varying styles and sizes. So far every one of them has actually been a pretty darn good knife. Products from China are like products from everywhere else, quality control is everything. Companies that are going to put their name on a product will often require a minimum standard be met. I am certain Smith & Wesson is proud enough of their brand to make sure that is the case with these knives. I have also found that there are number of knife brands that people think are made in America that are not.

I have three Smith & Wesson extreme-ops knives (that feature a seatbelt cutter and a glass breaker) that I carry on duty and in my duty bag. I learned a lesson about losing or damaging expensive knives on-duty a long time ago. A lesson I won't be repeating.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Made in China, but I have had good luck with the Chinese S&W knives.
> 
> At a tick over $5, I am thinking of maybe a half dozen for various kits
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-S...ed-Blade-Hunting-Tactical-Sheath/151079033417


Five bucks sounds like a good deal, even if the knife were to be less than what you expect, you would still get $5.00 worth of education towards your next purchase.

I'm going to order one, if I dont like it I'll keep it in the tool shed for general use, If it's a good one I'll put it up for "contingency".

The note at the bottom of the page did get my attention.

Feedbacks

In case of problem please contact us before leaving feedback

We will always reply within 24 hours.

Please kindly contact us before you leave any negative feedback


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

If you go to the Bud K catalog they have the exact same one, but Bud K on the blade instead. I believe when I bought 3 of them they were only 2.98 ea. Still a OK deal and has a whistle on the sheath end.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

For that price it may be worth it. Plus shipping cost at free
Why not


Sent from my iPod touch using Survival Forum


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

I got one of these S&W knives from China:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Smith-Wesso...418?pt=Collectible_Knives&hash=item4ac9b11852

for $5 and compared it to one a buddy got from an actual S&W contact (MSRP of $19.99).

The one I bought was packaged exactly the same but it looked like a factory second. The logo print was a little off, the sheath had molding flash around it, and the plastic part of the handle had a slight gap between the edge and the blade.

Probably a batch that didn't make the quality cut and got sold on the side...

Not too bad a deal.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

helicopter5472 said:


> If you go to the Bud K catalog they have the exact same one, but Bud K on the blade instead. I believe when I bought 3 of them they were only 2.98 ea. Still a OK deal and has a whistle on the sheath end.


This is exactly what I'm talking about. If they pass quality-control with an A rating they are marked Smith & Wesson, if they pass quality-control with a B rating they are marked BudK, if they end up with a C or worse they end up on eBay or Amazon with no name. Then they are priced accordingly.

My mother-in-law is now retired but she used to work in imports/exports and spent about 2 months a year in China dealing with QC and product branding. She has lots of very interesting stories.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LOL - "survival" knives,

$2.50 each when bought in lots of ten

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-BLACK-Su...ce-hunting-fishing-scouting-camp/350553399577

At that price they would make great gifts and stocking-stuffers.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

LincTex said:


> Made in China, but I have had good luck with the Chinese S&W knives.
> 
> At a tick over $5, I am thinking of maybe a half dozen for various kits
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-S...ed-Blade-Hunting-Tactical-Sheath/151079033417


The one "neutral" review I saw..._"Both blades I bought had dull points and defects along the blade."_
Maybe buy one or two and see how it goes first :dunno:


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have bought several S&W knives from big 5 sporting goods. They were 15 bucks and I have had one for work for 2 years and still haven't had to sharpen it. Although it is probably ready for a going over now. Heavy steel blade and it also has the glass punch on the pommel end. Good folding knife for the price. It was the border guard series of folding knives. Great blade.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I have been carrying this S & W folder for the better part of 15 years. I believe it was around 45 bucks when I bought it; I believe these were made in America back then. 
You can see it is a great night that has lasted me for a long time and has seen a lot of years. The whole thing used to be black anodized.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

LincTex said:


> Made in China, but I have had good luck with the Chinese S&W knives.
> 
> At a tick over $5, I am thinking of maybe a half dozen for various kits
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-S...ed-Blade-Hunting-Tactical-Sheath/151079033417





ZoomZoom said:


> Hmmm.
> I was a little reluctant when I see it also ships from China.
> I also think S&W puts their name on too many items of varying quality.
> 
> ...


Did anyone besides me actually place an order with this seller? If so, did you get your product?

I put in an order for a couple of the S&W knives as well as the CRKT.

For the CRKT, the order was cancelled (not by me), e-bay removed the listing so now I guess I'll have to file to get my money back.

The S&W... who knows. I placed the order over 2 weeks ago. Using the tracking number provided (at this point, I don't even know if it's a real number), the package was only put in 2 days ago and it's still in China.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I did not, but I did order some of these:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-S...d-Blade-Hunting-Tactical-Sheath-/321211406426

It sometimes does take a while for stuff to arrive


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Looks like the same knife I ordered but this is a different seller.

Hope your experience goes better than mine!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Pretty happy....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321211406426

$5.69 each

Blade is a tick under 7" OAL

Fitment in sheath is firm and nice

The very tip is not sharp, though. 
Looks almost like it was sanded just a touch on purpose?


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

ZoomZoom said:


> Did anyone besides me actually place an order with this seller? If so, did you get your product?
> 
> I put in an order for a couple of the S&W knives as well as the CRKT.
> 
> ...


I ordered two and it took a long time but got them seem like they are good knives! The tracking finally showed up in Chicago! be patient..


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Ebay actually cancelled my second order as they figured out it wasn't going to happen...


----------



## rugster (Mar 2, 2014)

I live near kershaw/ Kai knife every year they have a warehouse sale 

I have so many good and cheaply acquired knifes it's not funny


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I got some of these for $5.50... I like them better than the tanto bladed ones

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261460367787


----------

